# winter cycling gear



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I have started cycling about 3 months ago. I bought a boardman hybrid comp.,clipless pedals and all the usual summer type gear. But now it's coming into winter I need to start thinking of new gear to keep me out over the winter. 
I bought some shimano neoprene shoe covers, base layers for top and bottom. 
Is worth my while buying anything else or should I just buy a Waterproof coat and forget all the rest..


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

A thin cap or headband to go under your helmet. 
Very cold temps some sort of face mask or buff to cover your mouth and nose.

I'm a recent convert to mudguards on my road bike. I use the Crud Roadracer. As well as keeping your clothes cleaner and drier it also provides a lot of protection for the bike.

A set of decent lights and reflective gear. I have some made by Moonshine that can be found on ebay. They provide as much light as a car headlight. Riding in the dark adds really adds another dimension and keeps it interesting.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

My mate swears by these
http://www.outdooraction.co.uk/outdoor-clothing-mens-clothing-technical-hats-neck-tubes/sealskinz/sealskinz-skull-cap-pd-892.php?gclid=CIWu7OKetbkCFSXLtAodzDgADA

Not this supplier, 1st pic I found


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Full-finger gloves.
Skull cap very worthwhile.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd like to get myself a decent waterproof jacket which doesn't make me sweet.
Any recommended?


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

This is my setup for winter riding....all depending how cold it gets
Dry days
base layer on top and legs
tshirt + fleece for dry days 
Decent trousers from likes of endura, fox or troy lee
Thick socks
Neck gaitor
Winter gloves (fox anti-freeze)

Wet Rides
Base layers
Tshirt & waterproof jacket
Trainer socks inside waterproof socks

Obviously you'll have a budget so look for offers in bike shops as the autumn season is pretty much here. Also look in lidl, they do cycle clothing and tend to be pretty good quality too even if you only wear it for 1 season.


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Top of my list would be a decent set of bib tights, Wiggle's own brand dhb stuff is great and well priced, keeps you warm all winter, more importantly keeps your lower back (kidneys) warm, they come in different thicknessess so suit all types/days. 
Full finger gloves and maybe some winter shoes without the mesh, still with your overshoes.
As said above a Buff (neck warmer) is also well worth wearing.
If you're commuting at night in the winter, thoroughly recommend the Altura Night Vision jacket in commuter cliche yellow.

Also think about fitting your bike with mudguards, full length SKS ones rather than the mtb whaletail style.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

-avoid cotton for your base layer
-bib tights are an absolute winner
-keep your extremities warm and the rest of you should look after itself
- Gore Bike Wear works for me, PacLite stuff for the wet, WindStopper for the dry
-if you're commuting/riding at night, wear a reflectice gilet (the best 2 quid you can spend for night riding)


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

jamesgti said:


> I'd like to get myself a decent waterproof jacket which doesn't make me sweet.
> Any recommended?


Gore Bike Wear PacLite if it's chucking it down.
Gore Bike Wear Windstopper for light/moderate rain on shorter rides.

That's what works for me, there are other options.
Getting last season's stuff NOS on eBay works exceptionally well (40-60% off).

Avoiding a cotton T-shirt as your base layer will help massively, they sit all clammy on the skin, 'orrible things for biking.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

just bought waterproof gear from these guys :thumb: very helpful

http://www.koo-bikes.com/


----------

